# [SOLVED] HP Laptop Won't Boot - Startup Repair Failed



## jackdlm (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi there,

Not sure if this should come under Windows Vista so please move it if not, but I am trying to fix a HP laptop for somebody. It cannot boot into Vista, it comes up with a Boot error and asks you to run the startup repair. So about 20 minutes of it trying to find something and fix it, it does nothing, and it continues to not boot.

Luckily there were a few restore points so I did this to a month back... didn't make a difference. Now, I can easily set it back to factory state with the HP recovery thing, and it's fine to do this... but they need their documents back. Is there anyway I could get these back? The photos and other stuff they need has been on there for a while, minus a few new things which aren't so important so going back to an earlier restore point is fine.

Please help, and happy holidays!

Jack


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP Laptop Won't Boot - Startup Repair Failed*

you could try using a linux disk to gain access to the drive and copy the files to a usb drive dont install just run of the disk plenty of info on the net on how to hope it works for you


----------



## FNHot (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: HP Laptop Won't Boot - Startup Repair Failed*



jackdelamare said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Not sure if this should come under Windows Vista so please move it if not, but I am trying to fix a HP laptop for somebody. It cannot boot into Vista, it comes up with a Boot error and asks you to run the startup repair. So about 20 minutes of it trying to find something and fix it, it does nothing, and it continues to not boot.
> 
> ...


easiest way to do this is to pull the HD, get an enclosure, plug it into your own personal PC, load all their files on there. Put it back in their pc, restore it, then network it and transfer the files back over. it'll run faster PLUS they'll have all their files, and think you are a genius.


----------



## jackdlm (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: HP Laptop Won't Boot - Startup Repair Failed*

So I'll have to restore to factory state regardless? I can easily get their files back, so thanks for the help on that, but there's no way to get back into their system?

This is what it does: Bios loading, Windows Vista scrollbar loading... blank screen for a while, then "Windows boot error". I'm assuming this is a Vista error that can only be sorted by restoring the PC?


----------



## jackdlm (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: HP Laptop Won't Boot - Startup Repair Failed*

Sorted. I got all the documents off using Ubuntu LiveCD and restored Vista, put the documents back on and it was done. Working perfectly .

Thanks for the help!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP Laptop Won't Boot - Startup Repair Failed*

glad to have helped


----------

